# Genuine Fractals plug in? You need Photoshop too?



## nudibranches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

I can't seem to work out if you need Photoshop to run the GF 6 "plug in" for Lightroom 2.

I have Lightroom 2.4 and no Photoshop but the trial version seemed to want to be loaded into the Photoshop plug in, which obviously I don't have, which leads me to conclude you do need Photoshop.


I must admit GF's web site is less than crystal clear on this.

Many thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Adrian!

Yes, GF requires that Photoshop be installed. The LR plugin still starts PS to run the GF plugin.


----------



## nudibranches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Gene!

I must admit the outline on their site leads you to believe this can be used as a standalone.

No worries.

I actually find I can print 4'x3' inch very nicely from my D3 out of Lightroom but was interested to see what GF could do.

Adrian


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, to be fair, they do have a note that the LR integration requires Photoshop. But you do have to look closely.  

[img width=6'' height=129]http://img.skitch.com/2''9'922-c1j3e8x4maja8ck8y5dd3tbp6g.jpg[/img]


----------

